# Carbon Wheels: Mostly Just Aesthetics



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm going to get on my proverbial soap box for a minute and just say that carbon wheels probably won't help you improve your performance. I've already admitted that I'd like a set purely for looks. The video below is a short clip from today's Tour de Cure where a guy on a TT bike and carbon wheels came screaming by and got a nice little tease from me.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Tour de Cure? Like the band? They're like 100! Who's opening for them, Cabaret Voltaren?

I think you have to be quite strong to take advantage of a lot of the nice bike stuff (not all of it, but some), I think you buy them because you like how they feel when you ride.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

was that a team sky jersey, as well?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

dnice said:


> was that a team sky jersey, as well?


It does look like it.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmmm. Looks like you rode up to him drafted him for a while and then couldn't hang....what am I missing?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Len J said:


> Hmmm. Looks like you rode up to him drafted him for a while and then couldn't hang....what am I missing?


I couldn't hang because I left my riding partner behind. I just wanted to tease this guy for spending way too much money on his bike.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

SauronHimself said:


> I'm going to get on my proverbial soap box for a minute and just say that carbon wheels probably won't help you improve your performance. I've already admitted that I'd like a set purely for looks. The video below is a short clip from today's Tour de Cure where a guy on a TT bike and carbon wheels came screaming by and got a nice little tease from me.


So ... You chased down a guy on a TT bike in a recreational ride to give him grief about spending too much money on his bike ... Yet, you label the thread "Carbon Wheels: Mostly Just Aesthetics"

I'm missing something here...

Carbon wheels ... more specifically ... deep carbon rims, will make you faster, there is a whole lot of evidence that supports this and to say otherwise is living with your head in the ground. They however will not turn a CAT 4 into a Domestic Pro, this is pretty well known as well.

So ... the thread title is a false statement.

As far as chasing down a guy on an expensive TT bike ... nothing like an "Ego" booster eh? I ride a $6000.00 TT bike with deep carbon wheels ... if I pass you somewhere along the way, are you going to chase me down and chastise me for spending way too much money on a bike?

Oh ... BTW ... I do race TT's, hoping to run around 53 minutes in a 40k this season and yes ... the deep carbon wheels do make a difference as do does my disc rear wheel. I train on a set of 60/90 deep wheels.

I guess we are all poseurs in your world of superior intellect, riding ability and superiority on a bike.

As most mothers used to say ... "If you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all" ... Have a nice day :mad2:


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

While generally I agree with you that guy looks fast, I wouldnt tease him too much or he might challenge you to a race


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with wookie here. Your drawing lines in the sand that have no relevance and frankly being quite hypocritical.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I assume you are joking or trying to get some shock type responses. If you're serious, you then don't pay attention to data that shows feel carbon wheels are faster. Also if you're serious, you probably are someone who's just jealous of people that have more money to spend than you do.


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

wow. You really showed him. I bet he went home and had to do some serious soul searching after that monumental battle out on the road today.


----------



## minicoopal (Jun 28, 2006)

ok...



SauronHimself said:


> I couldn't hang because I left my riding partner behind. I just wanted to tease this guy for spending way too much money on his bike.


----------



## minicoopal (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


blitespeed said:


> wow. You really showed him. I bet he went home and had to do some serious soul searching after that monumental battle out on the road today.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

blitespeed said:


> wow. You really showed him. I bet he went home and had to do some serious soul searching after that monumental battle out on the road today.


I'm sure he did. I should have given him a Gideon Bible.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Apparently, no one in this thread has a sense of humor. :skep:


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

SauronHimself said:


> I couldn't hang because I left my riding partner behind. I just wanted to tease this guy for spending way too much money on his bike.


Sauron, it looks like you got smoked ... nice try :thumbsup:


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

flatsix911 said:


> Sauron, it looks like you got smoked ... nice try :thumbsup:


I didn't use that kind. I use maximum strength.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> I couldn't hang because I left my riding partner behind. I just wanted to tease this guy for spending way too much money on his bike.


Why do you care how much he spent on his bike?
Do you know what his ride was the day before, or what his plans are for the rest of the day?
Get over it.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

SystemShock said:


> Apparently, no one in this thread has a sense of humor. :skep:


seriously, sauron's just having a little riff...of course all the freds have to jump in to defend their expensive kit.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

SauronHimself said:


> I couldn't hang because I left my riding partner behind. I just wanted to tease this guy for spending way too much money on his bike.


What do you care?

Are you in some sort of weird contest to impress dudes on tight clothes?
Good cover with the riding partner excuse though.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, that guy probably has been trucking like that without a draft for a minute too. It proves nothing that you caught his wheel for a split second. Rubbing someone's face in the fact that they over paid for stuff should involve coming around them, smiling and waving, then dropping the hammer and riding them off your wheel.

Sky jersey aside, he looked like he knew what he was doing.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

SauronHimself said:


> I'm going to get on my proverbial soap box for a minute and just say that carbon wheels probably won't help you improve your performance. I've already admitted that I'd like a set purely for looks. The video below is a short clip from today's Tour de Cure where a guy on a TT bike and carbon wheels came screaming by and got a nice little tease from me.


I was expecting you to pass him and drop him.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If I ever post a video of myself chasing down someone at a charity ride because of the wheels they have I just want everyone to know in advance that I would like someone to shoot me. Thanks.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> I'm going to get on my proverbial soap box for a minute and just say that carbon wheels probably won't help you improve your performance.


How do you know that without the carbon wheels he wouldn't be 4mph slower?

So you beat someone in a race... even though they didn't know it was a race?  
Oh wait... you didn't beat him. You didn't even pass him. 
When you come to a red light, do you race the family in the station wagon to the next red light too?

Maybe if you hung with him for an hour you'd have an argument. But even then, you might be a stronger rider, but that doesn't mean his wheels didn't improve his performance.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

hold on a minute - you're 'that guy' with the go pro video cam on your bike at a charity ride and you're making fun of a guy with carbon wheels? 

I"m guessing you're video gets a lot more laughs when you have the neighbors over to watch 5 hours of your POV awesomeness.

hierarchy of Freds: orange safet vest guy > POV Go Pro charity ride guy > recumbent guy with sandals


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Fascinating!

Tell us about yourself. Are you one of the fastest riders among your friends? Are you more knowledgeable than most around at the cafe after the rides? What went through your mind when you decided to run the guy down? 

Do you ever pin a number on and race?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

stevesbike said:


> hold on a minute - you're 'that guy' with the go pro video cam on your bike at a charity ride and you're making fun of a guy with carbon wheels?
> 
> hierarchy of Freds: orange safet vest guy > POV Go Pro charity ride guy > recumbent guy with sandals


He's the guy who mockingly lectures people on charity rides about running red lights.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

pro tip...be a douchey, overly-opinionated type and then rag on someone for the horrible offense of passing you.

always an endearing move.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I still have more butthurt cream left over if anyone needs it. I keep plenty in stock for myself.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dnice said:


> seriously, sauron's just having a little riff...of course all the freds have to jump in to defend their expensive kit.


that fact that sauron jumped and chased down a guy that was going at least 10mph faster than he was, looked down to make sure the camera was recording, and then got popped after holding the guys wheel for 3.7 seconds pretty much defines 'fred'. 
if you want to 'race', pin on a number and have a go. if not, you've got nothing to say.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> I just wanted to tease this guy for spending way too much money on his bike.


Isn't that as dumb as drafting a guy driving a Ferrari? Get a better job?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

SauronHimself said:


> I couldn't hang because I left my riding partner behind. I just wanted to tease this guy for spending way too much money on his bike.


It's his choice to blow lots on his bike. He's obviously employed and by blowing that kind of cash, he's keeping people employed. He's out riding having fun like you were. Isn't that really what it's all about?

Speed is 90% engine, 10% bike


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I nominate this for inadvertently funny post of the week. He probably passed 50 guys just like you without noticing on that ride.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> I just wanted to tease this guy for spending way too much money on his bike.


How do you know how much he spent on his bike? You never got close enough to ask him.

What is too much to spend on a bike? Is the a rule or formula we should use?

How much did you spend on your bike? You could've sprinted for 30sec to catch him on a cheaper bike. Thus you spent too much on your bike.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

+1. And I'm wondering if it's solved one of the oldest mysteries on this site - have we finally figured out who this guy is - Sauron any chance you panned your go pro around to reveal yourself?



Fireform said:


> I nominate this for inadvertently funny post of the week. He probably passed 50 guys just like you without noticing on that ride.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

was the TT guy even part of the charity ride (no plate)?

and where was the teasing part - the wave he didn't even see?


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

stevesbike said:


> +1. And I'm wondering if it's solved one of the oldest mysteries on this site - have we finally figured out who this guy is


OMG. . That made me blow Fresca out of my nose. That picture is hilarious!!


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Im guessing this is not at all what Sauron expected when he started this thread.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Full_Spectrum said:


> Im guessing this is not at all what Sauron expected when he started this thread.


True ... by his responses, it appears he want's to spread the love with his "Butthurt Cream"???


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Wookiebiker said:


> True ... by his responses, it appears he want's to spread the love with his "Butthurt Cream"???


When in hole, stop digging- should apply here. Apparently, it is not.

In fairness, I did hear that the ADA was distributing a Sprinters Jersey at the DC area Tour de Cure this year...


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't know how I'd react if some random rider chased me down to lip off to me. I can imagine some people I know taking offense, don't know if there'd be a video of him getting his butt kicked by a time-trialist posted here though.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Wookiebiker said:


> True ... by his responses, it appears he want's to spread the love with his "Butthurt Cream"???


I'm getting my own brand franchised. 

"Sauron's Butthurt Cream: You spread 'em. We bread 'em."

Just call me Freddy Fredenstein.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

SauronHimself said:


> I still have more butthurt cream left over if anyone needs it. I keep plenty in stock for myself.


guessing you prefer the 'prison strength' version...


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hang, or not to hang... to equal a "beat down", you must first pass, and let him catch up to you, or just drop him at some point. 
I had a guy in a TT bike blow past me once, This encouraged me to tail him for a bit, after I caught up to him, I yelled "on your left" and for about half a mile I blasted him. He had all the aero bits, we both had a tailwind... I maxed out at 42mph, when he finally passed me he must have hit 50mph.
So, it doesnt matter that I "dropped him" for X length, he was a stronger rider , eventually caught up to me, and passed me. 
I still don't see where a non-aero wheelset doesn't give a benefit to a rider in this video. My point... Aero has its pros and cons. And to those who can benefit, and know how to use it to their advantage, its worth the investment.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

*to everyone in this thread...*

.....


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you nuts? A perfectly good chance to roast somebody, you think the RBR's are gonna just let it sneak by? Sheesh.

He should get rep just for the courage and daring it took to post the video, knowing what would happen.



SystemShock said:


> .....


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

*Don't blame us...*

Actually OP, I thought you were doing a pretty good job of dealing with the backlash of sounding like a wonk until I read the #45 blaming us through a video post. I think it wise just to deal with your stupid thread start...take a spanking...learn from it...come back and have fun.

When I was new to group riding/racing, a seasoned pro help me to consider what others who rode with me thought when I was trying to earn trust and place. He told me that humility, letting others do their new bike/carbon thing without judgement and minding my own power meter goes a long way setting an example of genuine leadership in the group. 

True here as well me thinks


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Meh, the one video where he is literally tattling on the guys running the red light is kind of funny. Its like he is pleading with them to be retarded so he can boast he didnt run the red light. Just weird.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> I'm going to get on my proverbial soap box for a minute and just say that carbon wheels probably won't help you improve your performance. I've already admitted that I'd like a set purely for looks. The video below is a short clip from today's Tour de Cure where a guy on a TT bike and carbon wheels came screaming by and got a nice little tease from me.


When do we get to see the part where you tease him?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Cyclin Dan said:


> When do we get to see the part where you tease him?


When you get a 50/34 crankset.

*high fives spade2you*


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SauronHimself said:


> When you get a 50/34 crankset.
> 
> *high fives spade2you*


:skep: not sure what any of that is supposed to mean. i'm still waiting for the footage of you 'teasing' the TT guy. maybe if you had some cool carbon wheels you could hold his wheel long enough to get his attention.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

What if the guy on the TT bike was trying to catch someone that passed HIM and tell him that he'd spent too much money on his bike?

Eh?

I mean, like, where does it end?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dnice said:


> was that a team sky jersey, as well?


Sir Bradley Wiggins on secret individual time trial practice perhaps?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

DonDenver said:


> Actually OP, I thought you were doing a pretty good job of dealing with the backlash of sounding like a wonk until I read the #45 blaming us through a video post.


Note: I made post #45. I am not the OP.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I just watched it again. At :48 where you have ...Dafuq?!

I don't think the TTer is looking back_ at you_. I think he's looking over his shoulder to make sure it's clear prior to crossing the white line.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> What if the guy on the TT bike was trying to catch someone that passed HIM and tell him that he'd spent too much money on his bike?
> 
> Eh?
> 
> I mean, like, where does it end?


oh jeez...now i'm gonna be thinking about this all night.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> oh jeez...now i'm gonna be thinking about this all night.


Well, I passed a guy on a TT bike today and he didn't tell me that I paid too much for my bike. Or was I suppose to tell him that he paid too much for his. Damn, I'm so confused now.  I think I have it. If he passed me back I was suppose to tell him that he paid too much for his bike.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> What if the guy on the TT bike was trying to catch someone that passed HIM and tell him that he'd spent too much money on his bike?
> 
> Eh?
> 
> I mean, like, where does it end?



Probably here:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you had hand built wheels with Alchemy hubs and 25mm wide rims, you would have caught him for sure. Lower your tire pressure and you would have left him sucking wind.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

nOOky said:


> Are you nuts?


The guys with the little white coats and butterfly nets seem to think so, but the voices in my head say differently.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

dnice said:


> was that a team sky jersey, as well?


No, it's a Capo Riserva jersey that was cleared out on chainlove/bonktown about 2 years ago. I know this because I got one.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Cyclin Dan said:


> When do we get to see the part where you tease him?


I couldn't find it either, maybe it's on the "Red Light" video.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you tease him through telepathy? Maybe that's what made him take off, he was sad and wanted to get home ASAP.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't believe for a second that the OP dropped back to wait for a friend. Seeing what a delight this guy is from the his two videos I can't believe anyone is riding with him. Must be a lonely live being a friendless fred.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Jaggrin, if you read the thread with comprehension, you would know that the 2 videos were posted by 2 different people.

Since the aero effect of carbon wheels is very low, then it is mostly looks by definition. .002% speed and 99.008 aesthetics. If that hurts your feeling, you have too much ego tied up in your carbon wheels.


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

I remember my first beer


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Jaggrin, if you read the thread with comprehension, you would know that the 2 videos were posted by 2 different people.
> 
> Since the aero effect of carbon wheels is very low, then it is mostly looks by definition. .002% speed and 99.008 aesthetics. If that hurts your feeling, you have too much ego tied up in your carbon wheels.


you must not have looked at sauron's youtube page, they're both his videos. same ride day, same ride. he didn't post the second one, but it's definitely his.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Since the aero effect of carbon wheels is very low, then it is mostly looks by definition. .002% speed and 99.008 aesthetics.


Is this true?


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Jaggrin, if you read the thread with comprehension, you would know that the 2 videos were posted by 2 different people.


I think you are the one that needs to read the thread with more comprehension.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Local Hero said:


> Is this true?


 No. See they have things like science and wind tunnels that have long since proven otherwise. 

Moderator's hat ON: Seeing we have inevitable gotten to the insult stage, time to shut this one down.


----------

